# Regular Season Game 81 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (33-47) @ Denver Nuggets (44-36)*​*Monday, April 17, 8:00 p.m.*​*Pepsi Center*​ *@*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / Bogans / Howard / Mutombo 

*NUGGETS*




































Miller / Patterson / Anthony / Elson / Camby​
NBA.com Preview 


> The next time the Denver Nuggets will be here, the playoffs will be underway.
> 
> The Nuggets finish their schedule at home Monday when they host the Houston Rockets.
> 
> ...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

a good change for mello to get 50 pts against poor rockets defenders.

defintely another loss for the rockets


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

what the season isnt over yet?  
:boohoo:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye man theres 2 games remaining

this game and the game against spurs


def 2 losses


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Theres no point in watching anymore, though its nice to see Jon back


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> the game against spurs


No Yao, on T-Mac. That'll be awful.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> the game against spurs


No Yao, no T-Mac. That'll be awful.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye but spurs might not play duncan, bowen, parker, ginobli cause they'd want to rest them

and play nazr mohammed at PG... good chance for rockets


and its the fans appreciation night so they cant dissapoint... or can they?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I want to see how Bogans does on Anthony. I thought he'd be able to knock down open threes, but that doesn't appear to be the case. So now it has to be his defense giving him minutes in this league.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Nuggz should win this game easily.

Go Denver! :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> The Nuggz should win this game easily.
> 
> Go Denver! :banana:


Denver Thuggetz, huh??.......anyway, i cant wait to see how the scrubz play 2day.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Big Deke!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"The Kobe Stopper." i remember him..


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> Denver Thuggetz, huh??.......anyway, i cant wait to see how the scrubz play 2day.



Hey!! That was suppose to be our little secret.  Oh well, it's out now... :biggrin:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> "The Kobe Stopper." i remember him..


lol. that nickname lasted for about a week until Kobe raped him. That was hilarious.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> lol. that nickname lasted for about a week until Kobe raped him. That was hilarious.


LoL..


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Not watching the game, but we seem to actually be in this one, for some reason.

Hayes: 21 mins, 0 pts, 2 rbd. 
Swift: 15 mins, 0 pts, 2 rbd.
:dead:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the game is kinda boring..i dont know why im watchin' it...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!! they have a chance to win..80-83 with 59.0sec left


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL..Rockets up 84-83 with 6.2sec left..Melo on sidelines


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Dear God.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> LOL!!!!!!! they have a chance to win..80-83 with 59.0sec left


84-83, we lead!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Rockets win 86-83!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We win?????????????

what the…?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We won???


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I can't believe Denver lost to our scrubs. Damn shame. LOL!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep..lol..Melo was on the sidelines though.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

oh good grief!! I missed the last play of the game!!!!

I saw bogans and chuck trap in the corner and chuck get the basket to put us ahead...
what happened in the last play???


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this team cant even tank properly.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> oh good grief!! I missed the last play of the game!!!!
> 
> I saw bogans and chuck trap in the corner and chuck get the basket to put us ahead...
> what happened in the last play???


I didn't see it either, the CCTV cut the game and switched to broadcast badminton :curse:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> this team cant even tank properly.


they had to win ONE without T-mac or Yao in the game... At least ONE! LOL


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> this team cant even tank properly.



tank? jvg? noooo....


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> oh good grief!! I missed the last play of the game!!!!
> 
> *I saw bogans and chuck trap in the corner and chuck get the basket to put us ahead...*
> what happened in the last play???


 LoL...i didnt see that part(i was watchin Astros highlights)
Alston hit 2 free throws to put us at 86..then somebody on Denver missed the last shot to tie...I'll say again,Melo was a fan on the sidelines!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

At least the trade value of Juwan Howard has increased


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> LoL...i didnt see that part(i was watchin Astros highlights)
> Alston hit 2 free throws to put us at 86..then somebody on Denver missed the last shot to tie...I'll say again,Melo was a fan on the sidelines!!!



well he should've been in the game. 

btw, i think it was camby who threw up the last shot.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> LoL...i didnt see that part(i was watchin Astros highlights)
> Alston hit 2 free throws to put us at 86..then somebody on Denver missed the last shot to tie...I'll say again,Melo was a fan on the sidelines!!!



MAN! it was probably the most exciting play of the game!! LOL and you sat and watched the boring 47 minutes preceding it!!!

Thanks for the info on the end of the game!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> well he should've been in the game.
> 
> btw, i think it was camby who threw up the last shot.


Good observation
It looked like Melo wanted to be in..Oh Well.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> MAN! it was probably the most exciting play of the game!! LOL and you sat and watched the boring 47 minutes preceding it!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the end of the game!


LoL!!! im just not interested in watchin' these scrubz play lol


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

All I can say is... I better see a media picture of that dunk!!! If not I am going to have to protest.. to whom I have no idea!! :raised_ey But protest I shall!!

Now here you have the situation... your star player sits on the bench when the game is on the line, because in the long run the game doesn't matter... but don't you think all those Nuggets fans feel cheated because they lost the game that they could have and probably should have won.

Where do you draw the line at protecting your investment and pleasing the people paying for your investment??

Edit - after reading this article... Game Recap at ESPN we learn that tonight was "fan appreciation night" in Denver. Some appreciation they have!!

I am surprised Melo wasn't in at the end... at least after Houston went ahead.. but then thats why I don't get paid the big bucks :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> LoL!!! im just not interested in watchin' these scrubz play lol


I don't mind the scrubs :wink: since my boy is one of them!

In fact the irony... is just before he and bogans trapped for that steal... I was getting ready to come in here on the "if only" thread and complain that he played pretty poorly today.

But I feel better because of that play!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm..good point


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> this team cant even tank properly.



indeed...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> At least the trade value of Juwan Howard has increased



does any1 have isiah thomas's email? his the only 1 dumb enough to take juwan

man.. we need to fire juwan for not tanking.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> this team cant even tank properly.


 We're so bad that we won.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Juwan doesn't demand many double teams, but he has a decent post game. He just doesn't get the opportunity to use it much with Yao there. He was averaging 17 ppg a couple of years ago on a terrible team. But he doesn't get to the line often, so his overall efficiency suffers.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

a win without T-Mac or Yao NOOOOOOOOOO high draft picks are slowly driftin away lol


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

So thats was probably the Rockets best comeback this year and with out Yao and T-mac!!!!!!!! You dont see that now a days


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ahh whatever, I think we're concentrating too much into this draft pick position thing.... I have confidence that CD will make a great pick for us no matter what position we end up with.





























that's 'cuz he'll pick Yi Jianlian :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> So thats was probably the Rockets best comeback this year and with out Yao and T-mac!!!!!!!! You dont see that now a days


well did you see the players the nuggets were using?

DerMarr Johnson
Ruben Patterson
Howard Eisley
Kenyon Martin
Reggie Evans


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> well did you see the players the nuggets were using?
> 
> DerMarr Johnson
> Ruben Patterson
> ...


Did you see the players Houston HAD to use?

Rafer Alston
Luther Head
Keith Bogans
Juwan Howard
Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Did you see the players Houston HAD to use?
> 
> Rafer Alston
> Luther Head
> ...


Mutumbo wasn't in at the end of the game.. though he did play a bit in the fourth quarter I think.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> well did you see the players the nuggets were using?
> 
> DerMarr Johnson
> Ruben Patterson
> ...



so it was a case of Our Scrubs are better than Your Scrubs! :wink:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> so it was a case of Our Scrubs are better than Your Scrubs! :wink:


i agree, thank god ryan bowen is no longer considered a scrub, but just a guy who makes up the roster cos we couldnt buy anyone else and needed to get the first post-man (as in mail delivery guy :biggrin: , not actual post player, but you should all know nobody would mean inside game guy) we saw. but i was watching the replays and great dunk towards the end by Chuck Hayes and man he but that down strong, might be telling JVG something?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ok, first: Who shot the speed into juwon howard? Seriously what was in the water he drank

ANd 2nd

Id rather have Juwon then Swift any day of the week :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> i agree, thank god ryan bowen is no longer considered a scrub, but just a guy who makes up the roster cos we couldnt buy anyone else and needed to get the first post-man (as in mail delivery guy :biggrin: , not actual post player, but you should all know nobody would mean inside game guy) we saw. but i was watching the replays and great dunk towards the end by Chuck Hayes and man he but that down strong, might be telling JVG something?



He probably just wanted to make sure it went through!! :rotf:


----------

